# TT RS.... Is there any really benefit in doing a complete turbo back exhaust system?



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Is there any HP differences in doing a TB exhaust system vs just replacing the down pipe and mid pipe with the stock sports exhaust system?


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not enough that you would ever feel. Save the money unless you're building a race car and just do the down and mids.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

The car actually sounds very good with complete cats delete and sports exhaust
If you want it a bit louder and free flowing you can swap the centre silencers for after market items.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

I also have all the cats deleted (034 catless downpipe and catless midpipes) and a sports exhaust. Sounds great. 

There may be benefit besides just raw HP differences, however.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I am going to slightly disagree with not being able to feel the difference when an aftermarket catback exhaust is used with stock mid/DP. I could feel a slight difference with my Borla catback...in a good way.

I have run quite a few combinations of stock/aftermarket exhaust combinations:

Stock DP - AWE Mids - Stock Sport Catback

Stock DP - Stock Mids - Borla Catback

Stock DP - AWE catless Mids - Borla Catback

Stock DP - AWE catless Mids w/ custom resonators - Borla Catback

034 DP - AWE catless Mids w/custom resonators - Borla Catback

This is about as free flowing (without hearing loss) as it gets! 




P.S. This exhaust is for sale...as a whole, or individually. :thumbup:

P.S.S. I also have a decatted APR Downpipe for sale! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> I am going to slightly disagree with not being able to feel the difference when an aftermarket catback exhaust is used with stock mid/DP. I could feel a slight difference with my Borla catback...in a good way.
> 
> I have run quite a few combinations of stock/aftermarket exhaust combinations:
> 
> ...


Hmm, I do still kind of miss mine, it had so much character and was amazingly civil off throttle. Beautifully built too. GLWS!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

GLWS. Whoever gets your setup will enjoy it. 

Like you, I've gone through similar exhaust component combinations. This picture was taken in my garage before I took delivery of the TTRS.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

It would be nice if there was a Borla for the TTS!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you heard our SwitchPath™ Exhaust System? You get the best of both worlds: a Touring Edition exhaust note when exhaust gasses are routed through a central muffler and Helmholtz Resonator, and an aggressive Track Edition exhaust note when the valve system opens and exhaust gasses are routed straight through from the turbocharger.

Our Cat Delete Pipes will next you solid gains: +7hp and +8lb/ft torque.

If anyone has any questions about our system, please let me know!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what the sport exhaust looks like on the inside? It must be fairly straight through on the one side? In any case, I haven't see any dynos of axle back comparisons, all the gains are in removing the stock cats.


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Mike/AWE said:


> Have you heard our SwitchPath™ Exhaust System? You get the best of both worlds: a Touring Edition exhaust note when exhaust gasses are routed through a central muffler and Helmholtz Resonator, and an aggressive Track Edition exhaust note when the valve system opens and exhaust gasses are routed straight through from the turbocharger.
> 
> Our Cat Delete Pipes will next you solid gains: +7hp and +8lb/ft torque.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about our system, please let me know!




Link to your Cat Delete Pipes shows a price of $699.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

TraderGuy said:


> Link to your Cat Delete Pipes shows a price of $699.


Worth every penny. They are a new titanium alloy that improves performance while reducing muffler bearing wear.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

TraderGuy said:


> Link to your Cat Delete Pipes shows a price of $699.


I'm sure that paying double for the AWE parts gets you something in return.

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/Audi-Mk2-TT-RS-Test-Pipes_p_927.html

http://store.034motorsport.com/secondary-catalyst-bypass-midpipes-audi-ttrs-2-5-tfsi.html

https://www.gmpperformance.com/index.cfm?PG=detail&PID=325230


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

TraderGuy said:


> Link to your Cat Delete Pipes shows a price of $699.


Woah, haha that has to be a mistake. I bought the AWE cat delete pipes just this past July for $309.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

illbillTS said:


> Woah, haha that has to be a mistake. I bought the AWE cat delete pipes just this past July for $309.


Doesn't look to be a mistake . . . the new pricing is reflected at AWE dealer pages...


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

milo said:


> Is there any HP differences in doing a TB exhaust system vs just replacing the down pipe and mid pipe with the stock sports exhaust system?


Keep your stock mufflers. Save money .just get downpipe and mid pipes.


U also get to keep that awesome Sport button.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

The APR down pipe includes mid pipe for $800. It might be worth checking out before you spend $700 on mid pipes + $$ on down pipe. As far as I can tell, they all sound roughly the same when used with the sport exhaust.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

311-in-337 said:


> I am going to slightly disagree with not being able to feel the difference when an aftermarket catback exhaust is used with stock mid/DP. I could feel a slight difference with my Borla catback...in a good way.
> 
> I have run quite a few combinations of stock/aftermarket exhaust combinations:
> 
> ...


I didn't see your exhaust for sale anywhere. How much are selling the 034 DP for?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Evilevo said:


> I didn't see your exhaust for sale anywhere. How much are selling the 034 DP for?



I haven't listed anything yet...still gathering my parts for a big "FS" thread.

Consider this a small "pre-sale"



I will let the 034 Downpipe go for $599 plus shipping. It's boxed and ready to go! Paypal ready.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

CarbonRS said:


> The APR down pipe includes mid pipe for $800. It might be worth checking out before you spend $700 on mid pipes + $$ on down pipe. As far as I can tell, they all sound roughly the same when used with the sport exhaust.


Depends if you want a single 3" with a crappy cat or the dual 2.5" pipes. 

You can find many alternatives to the AWE mid pipes as listed above.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm interested in your Borla system...! Shoot me a note or reply...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

AWE, your mid pipe pricing is way out of line... 2x a reasonable price is just gouging your customers. 

OP, I have a 034DP, catless mid pipes, and the Borla cat back. Awesome sounding setup! I absolutely love it. It can be heard while cruising on the interstate, but isn't booming.

Be aware that this isn't a quiet combination though and you will need O2 sensor spacers or a tune which deals with the CEL.

The 2.5L TFSI 5 cylinder sounds mean with the full, turbo back exhaust. It can sound a little like a diesel tractor at really low RPM. However, it has a very distinct, exotic sound once on the go. 

BTW... Have a plan if you need to pass an OBDII emissions test with no primary or secondary cats. Just turning off the CEL is what most tunes do to deal with the lack of OEM cats. However, that causes the O2 sensors to show not ready, which will in turn cause you to fail the emissions test in most states. Sensor spacers can work or a 'custom' tune can force the readiness status. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Cool, thanks for everyone input! I've decided to go with APR DP and mid pipes w/o cats:thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

milo said:


> Cool, thanks for everyone input! I've decided to go with APR DP and mid pipes w/o cats:thumbup:


APR's DP won't mount up to any of the mid pipes mentioned. It comes with a single 3" catted mid pipe. 

If you want to maintain the dual 2.5" mid pipes that stock and other mfgs keep, then I'd look at CTS or 034 for the "DP" section.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

crew219 said:


> APR's DP won't mount up to any of the mid pipes mentioned. It comes with a single 3" catted mid pipe.
> 
> If you want to maintain the dual 2.5" mid pipes that stock and other mfgs keep, then I'd look at CTS or 034 for the "DP" section.


Doesn't the APR downpipe still come with that awesome 1-2 coupler to keep the stock exhaust?


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

crew219 said:


> APR's DP won't mount up to any of the mid pipes mentioned. It comes with a single 3" catted mid pipe.
> 
> If you want to maintain the dual 2.5" mid pipes that stock and other mfgs keep, then I'd look at CTS or 034 for the "DP" section.


Your info is incorrect, the APR DP will connect to the factory catback :thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

milo said:


> Your info is incorrect, the APR DP will connect to the factory catback :thumbup:


Yes, it connects to the factory catback using the coupler John posted. 

No, it doesn't use the dual mid pipe system, nor does it come without a cat.

Your original statement said:



milo said:


> Cool, thanks for everyone input! I've decided to go with APR DP and mid pipe*s* w/o cats


I didn't want you to have the impression that the APR piece mated up with all the other mid pipe deletes as discussed earlier, or that it came without a cat.


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

When i had my APR dp installed, I was given both a midpipe with cats or without cats "racepipe". Anyway, If anybody wants this racepipe, PM me for pics/offers. It's unused. I was gonna use it for track events but never bothered with it.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

1TT1 said:


> When i had my APR dp installed, I was given both a midpipe with cats or without cats "racepipe". Anyway, If anybody wants this racepipe, PM me for pics/offers. It's unused. I was gonna use it for track events but never bothered with it.












#4 isn't a racepipe. It's the connector for the 3" RSC catback. No cat-less pipe is provided with the APR 3" DP. 

http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Exhaust/TT RS Downpipe.pdf


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

crew219 said:


> #4 isn't a racepipe. It's the connector for the 3" RSC catback. No cat-less pipe is provided with the APR 3" DP.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/support/install/Exhaust/TT RS Downpipe.pdf


That and a shorter piece.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

311-in-337 said:


> I haven't listed anything yet...still gathering my parts for a big "FS" thread.
> 
> Consider this a small "pre-sale"
> 
> ...


I just picked up a TT-RS this weekend. I live in Keller Tx so I am right down the road from you. I am very familiar with Allen. My wife lived up there off of Stacey and 75. I can drive up that way no problem :beer:


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

bmwgtiman said:


> I just picked up a TT-RS this weekend. I live in Keller Tx so I am right down the road from you. I am very familiar with Allen. My wife lived up there off of Stacey and 75. I can drive up that way no problem :beer:



Come on over! I will cut you a nice deal on any of my TTRS parts I have for sale... :thumbup:



And just FYI, I still have the following for sale:

-APR Downpipe
-034 Motorsports Downpipe
-AWE Midpipes w/custom resonators
-Borla catback exhaust
-AWE Intercooler
-P3 Vent-mount multi gauge
-OEM fog light (just the light, no wiring)


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

311-in-337 said:


> Come on over! I will cut you a nice deal on any of my TTRS parts I have for sale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWE is the smaller one right? Notice a huge difference with it?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Evilevo said:


> AWE is the smaller one right? Notice a huge difference with it?




AWE intercooler?... Yes, I did actually notice a nice gain from it. I would say AWE's numbers are correct, about a 15hp/tq gain.


Someone a while back posted up a chart of the available intercooler options for the TTRS, and their sizes. If I remember correctly, the AWE was actually one of the largest (volume) intercoolers available. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> AWE intercooler?... Yes, I did actually notice a nice gain from it. I would say AWE's numbers are correct, about a 15hp/tq gain.
> 
> 
> Someone a while back posted up a chart of the available intercooler options for the TTRS, and their sizes. If I remember correctly, the AWE was actually one of the largest (volume) intercoolers available. :thumbup:


I posted pics and dimensions over on quattroworld but I wasn't very happy with the fitment or my interactions with AWE staff. I ended up with a Wagner instead and I've had no issues with it so far.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I posted pics and dimensions over on quattroworld but I wasn't very happy with the fitment or my interactions with AWE staff. I ended up with a Wagner instead and I've had no issues with it so far.



Yeah, I saw that review/issues that you posted. Sorry to hear about that. 


I had the complete opposite experience with my AWE Intercooler. Perfect fitment, and the guys at AWE were extremely good to work with! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

311-in-337 said:


> Yeah, I saw that review/issues that you posted. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> 
> I had the complete opposite experience with my AWE Intercooler. Perfect fitment, and the guys at AWE were extremely good to work with! :thumbup:


Curious if you took any pics during the install that I might be able to compare with. The contact with the grill and air dam wasn't expected and neither was the lack of clearance behind the intercooler. Some of these contact points were noted by the Wagner installation notes and that's a narrower part so I'm not sure how the AWE intercooler could possibly fit without coming into contact with these locations. Everyone says it fits great but no one actually has pics of these areas on their cars.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Curious if you took any pics during the install that I might be able to compare with. The contact with the grill and air dam wasn't expected and neither was the lack of clearance behind the intercooler. Some of these contact points were noted by the Wagner installation notes and that's a narrower part so I'm not sure how the AWE intercooler could possibly fit without coming into contact with these locations. Everyone says it fits great but no one actually has pics of these areas on their cars.



I will get some pics and post them up on here! Stay tuned...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

311-in-337 said:


> Yeah, I saw that review/issues that you posted. Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> 
> I had the complete opposite experience with my AWE Intercooler. Perfect fitment, and the guys at AWE were extremely good to work with! :thumbup:


Same here. As John knows, my car was the development platform for the AWE intercooler. I feel bad that his experience with them and the part wasn't perfect. I've had nothing but excellent dealings with them for years...no affiliation either, just another enthusiast. As we have all seen with the various wheel and tire fitment threads on this car, mm's seem to matter on this platform. Tolerances are very tight and somethings work on most cars but others have issues. My intercooler has been in place since 2011 and has performed flawlessly.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Same here. As John knows, my car was the development platform for the AWE intercooler. I feel bad that his experience with them and the part wasn't perfect. I've had nothing but excellent dealings with them for years...no affiliation either, just another enthusiast. As we have all seen with the various wheel and tire fitment threads on this car, mm's seem to matter on this platform. Tolerances are very tight and somethings work on most cars but others have issues. My intercooler has been in place since 2011 and has performed flawlessly.


It'd be nice if I could find someone else who installed the intercooler themselves so I could compare notes. All I've seen are people who left it to shops and who knows what they end up doing to make things fit.

Hopefully the intercooler continues to work well for you since AWE expressly states that it is not covered under warranty if the product is used in motorsports or racing conditions. Just like there is no warranty or guarantee of fitment if an owner decides to install the part themselves.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

311-in-337 said:


> Come on over! I will cut you a nice deal on any of my TTRS parts I have for sale... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interested in the fog light..let me know what your willing to let it go for..thanks


----------



## Audittrs (Mar 4, 2016)

Do you still got the parts for sale?

Cheers hendrik


----------

